# Where should I go if I want to do public debate?



## Monergism (Sep 6, 2004)

I will be graduating from NC State in May and Lord willing, attending seminary afterwards. My desire is teach and do public debate. I assume a PHD would help me get a teaching position as well as more opportunities to do debates. Does anyone have any ideas how I should approach this (which seminary, what to study in seminary, what kind of PHD, etc.)?


----------



## matt01 (Sep 6, 2004)

May I ask why you emphasize debates? Are you particlarly gifted at them?...


----------



## Monergism (Sep 7, 2004)

[quote:92628d331f="matthew"]May I ask why you emphasize debates? Are you particlarly gifted at them?...[/quote:92628d331f]

The Lord has graciously gifted me with an ability to debate, yes. My desire is to not only do public debate, but also to write and to teach the brethren how to defend the faith.


----------



## govols (Sep 7, 2004)

Go to http://www.aomin.org and ask James White. He may be able to help you.?


----------

